# Something old, something new....



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

It should be up on our website soon, but one announcement for this Summer, 1/350 Seaview. In scale with the old Aurora kit. I think July/August it should be here.

Most of you also know I was trying to put a little get together for the FX show. Didn't work out, show was very slow anyways. I did have some kits made as kind of an exclusive. They are over at the club store if anyone is interested. It's the little Frankenstein in turquoise, full trees like a test shot, bagged.

And the club. I know it's late, but we finally have everything worked out, and will be opening it up and posting details very soon.

Oh, Ron Gross box art!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Now that one will fit in my room! Very cool. Thanks!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very cool! Another one I will be getting for sure


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow! Just friggin wow! Fantastic.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Wow Frank, Christmas in July! 

I just want to thank Moebuis for making me a modeler again, never knew how much I missed it. :thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!*

*You guys are simply awesome!*

*First for making this stuff...then taking the time to share the info with us!!!!!*

*I Humbly Thank you Guys!!!!!*


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

A 1/350 TV Seaview ! YIPEEEEEE ! I definitely have room for that !


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

when??


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The-Nightsky said:


> when??



Should be July/August.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That's cool! I'll be getting one of those!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Great news! looks fantastic,Thanks again guys:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW! Another seaview! And as I heard yesterday, a bigger Jupiter 2 , I'm a happy camper indeed. I bet You still have a few tricks up your sleve yet! LOL.. I'm shocked at the high number of great kits you have managed to get on the market in such a short time since Mr Hyde.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Mr Ron Gross..


Beautifull art work Sir!!!!!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I just ordered the FX Frankenstein, Thanks for the heads up on that Frank! You know I have a weakness for such things LOL...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What are the differences between this kit and the ones that Polar Lights did a few years back? Are they the same size?

Great news!

MMM


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

You and Dave are on a roll,Frank.Thank You,a grateful fan.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

falcon49xxx said:


> You and Dave are on a roll,Frank.Thank You,a grateful fan.


Thanks!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

By the way, the FX Frankie is on the Frightening Lightning page with the other exclusives.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

What a hoot! She is such a pretty sub!.....I love this.

Great job, great Idea....!

Steve


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> What are the differences between this kit and the ones that Polar Lights did a few years back? Are they the same size?
> 
> Great news!
> 
> MMM


I believe it's a lot more accurate, And has the television front clip, Like the larger version by Moebius. The polar lights version was a reissue of the Aurora eight window Seaview from the movie & first season.Plus i love the base for this kit:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

The huge Moebius Seaview is one of my favorite kits but oh yeah I'm in for the smaller Seaview. What a great idea, to do one in the size of the old Aurora kit only more accurate. As they say in show business...Boffo!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> Mr Ron Gross..
> 
> 
> Beautifull art work Sir!!!!!!


Thank you. I's always a pleasure working with Frank.
Ron G.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful. This I think I can afford. 

Hopefully not crossing the line and risking locking the thread, is there any hope for an ACCURATE 8-window Seaview in this scale? The old Aurora kit has its own funky love, but...well...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I think it's a few inches longer because the proportions are different. Uh, and it actually LOOKS like the Seaview.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

What length will 1/350 make this model?


----------



## J2A (May 24, 2004)

YAY finally! after 40 years, a nice 2nd season seaview in the same scale as aurora!


----------



## BT_Tomcat (Feb 11, 2009)

OK, finish current 1:128 Seaview, buy large Flying Sub, and now buy the 1:350 scale Seaview to go with my current FLEET of 1:350 ships! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Only one thing to say to this: :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Atemylunch said:


> What length will 1/350 make this model?


Same size as the old Aurora kit, a bit over 13".

And according to the box art, it flies!!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

What a big and happy shocker! Frank, you need to blow us away with ONE more new announcement and I will be pleased for the '09 releases. They certainly are the BEST group yet- something for everyone!
May I just add the new J2 will most likely be your crowning achievement if it is anywhere near as good as the Seaview...
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## Media Robinson (Apr 23, 2009)

It's great for people who couldn't store or afford the bigger kit, or who missed the PL kit.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

John P said:


> Same size as the old Aurora kit, a bit over 13".
> 
> And according to the box art, it flies!!


Not exactly, but it does surface as in the dramatic scene from the series pilot.
Ron G.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

This and the Aurora/PL side by side or nose-to-nose on the same shelf will make for an excellent "comparison" display, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

My big Seaview is too big for my office, but this is just the ticket..... If you
don't stop, please don't stop, but if you did, I just might have to go crazy....


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is just totally insane,and boy do we love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Another model of my favorite sub, this is fantastic news!

Ron's art, is beautiful and it makes the waiting now unbearable! Hurry up July/August!


----------



## CptMatt (Jul 31, 2003)

*Another For The Collection*

This is so cool, another 1:350 kit for my ship collection. It will look awesome next to the Typhoon and Ohio, on the shelf below the WW2 and modern Enterprises.


----------



## CptMatt (Jul 31, 2003)

Ron Gross said:


> Not exactly, but it does surface as in the dramatic scene from the series pilot.
> Ron G.


Actually, that surfacing scene is from the movie with Walter Pigeon and Peter Lorre, which was before the TV series.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

That's true, but it was also duplicated in the color series pilot, which I'm not sure was even aired. I had the tape ready to go in my old VCR for inspiration.
Ron G.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

HOLY CHROME!!!

I still haven't got the big one yet and given my funds of late I'll likely end up getting the 1/350 before the 1/28. 

The tooling looks marvelous and Mr. Gross's artwork is exquised as ever. Does it come with any ancillaries? Little, teenie flying sub or diving bell? Too much to hope for? Oh well, that's what the cottage industry is for.

I'm fully geeked!!! :tongue: I'll get a bunch! What's the ball park on the retail? 

MOEBIUS! Thanks again for yet another incredible kit!

Pax,

Fiver


----------



## Media Robinson (Apr 23, 2009)

I wonder if a IA kit would look good with faint Aztecking?


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

teslabe said:


> My big Seaview is too big for my office, but this is just the ticket..... If you
> don't stop, please don't stop, but if you did, I just might have to go crazy....


Almost makes you not to ever want to retire huh. So you can stare at the Seaview in your office and show it around.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Dar said:


> Almost makes you not to ever want to retire huh. So you can stare at the Seaview in your office and show it around.


Can't retire yet, need to pay for all these GREAT kits..... Please keep them coming..... I don't ever want to say that I have nothing to do.....:thumbsup:

P.S. I need more and more and more, I think IA has a few more that need to be done, just a thought....


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

John P said:


> Same size as the old Aurora kit, a bit over 13".
> 
> And according to the box art, it flies!!


Thanks JP, and based on the box art I would imagine the Seaview would be one of the least popular posts in the USN(or whatever fantasy service she serves).


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Emergency Blow procedures are common in the sub service, I know...I've been through many in my career.


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*How did you do it?*

Frank, Dave: Is the smaller scale Seaview based on a new design and sculpt, or did you use the big Seaview as a pattern and scale it down to the 1/350 size? Or was it created some other way?
Excellent idea.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Little Seview is based on big Seaview..there are some corrections to correct a couple contours that are'nt exactly right on the big model.

Dave


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi Dave,

Does the little Seaview incorpotate any other details, such as a small Flying Sub or flying sub bay?

Huzz


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

No FS or Fs bay...

Dave


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Will you STOP IT ALREADY? I mean honestly. if you keep coming out with this cool stuff, how can we have money left over for bills, food or clothes? :thumbsup:


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

*THIS* is the true golden age of modeling!! Frank, Dave, Ron
and everyone at Moebius Models a huge thanks for turning dreams
into reality...I love you folks (sniff...):thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Argonaut said:


> *THIS* is the true golden age of modeling!! Frank, Dave, Ron
> and everyone at Moebius Models a huge thanks for turning dreams
> into reality...I love you folks (sniff...):thumbsup:


 
+1,+2....Etc,Etc...:hat::hat:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

As I said before, this is the Baby Boomer Sci-Fi fans greatest mother load of kits to ever be released. :hat:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Emergency Blow procedures are common in the sub service, I know...I've been through many in my career.


Here's a real sub doing an emergency surface. Not as dramatic as Seaview, but none the less very real.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Dave Metzner said:


> No FS or Fs bay...
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave - looks like another kit to add to the collection!

Huzz


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

JeffG said:


> Will you STOP IT ALREADY? I mean honestly. if you keep coming out with this cool stuff, how can we have money left over for bills, food or clothes? :thumbsup:


 
A Moebius Customer Stimulus Package, of course! :tongue:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Well alright! Just one question: What am I supposed to do with the two Moebius Seaviews I already have?!!!! Nice problem to solve. You guys are way cool.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ron Gross said:


> Not exactly, but it does surface as in the dramatic scene from the series pilot.
> Ron G.


It's a beautiful painting Ron, and I understand flattening the angle for the long skinny box and bringing the whole ship out of the water to show it all, but I had to bust.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> It's a beautiful painting Ron, and I understand flattening the angle for the long skinny box and bringing the whole ship out of the water to show it all, but I had to bust.


John, where is your Seaview? I would have bet the farm you would have been done with it or the FS by now. Do you have any pics?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

John P said:


> It's a beautiful painting Ron, and I understand flattening the angle for the long skinny box and bringing the whole ship out of the water to show it all, but I had to bust.


You got it! Those decisions had to be made for exactly the reasons you stated. I figured even if some thought it looked a little hokey, it would still be well within the Irwin Allen scheme of things. 
Ron G.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Ron Gross said:


> You got it! Those decisions had to be made for exactly the reasons you stated. I figured even if some thought it looked a little hokey, it would still be well within the Irwin Allen scheme of things.
> Ron G.


What's strange is the 4 window never did that, only the 8 did. I guess it was too hard to film once and they never did it again. Pretty cool to see it on the box though.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Will there be any type of an interior?


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Antimatter said:


> Here's a real sub doing an emergency surface. Not as dramatic as Seaview, but none the less very real.


I must assume in the world of IA, they use retired Tomcat pilots as sub drivers.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I approve. Needs a seaweed monster, but that's what Tickle-Me-Elmo is for.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

toyroy said:


> I approve. Needs a seaweed monster, but that's what Tickle-Me-Elmo is for.


Now that would be an awesome base !


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got the Skyhook Models four window conversion kit for the PL Seaview, never used, so now I can use the FS for this new model. I was wondering what to do with the FS.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> It's a beautiful painting Ron, and I understand flattening the angle for the long skinny box and bringing the whole ship out of the water to show it all, but I had to bust.





Ron Gross said:


> You got it! Those decisions had to be made for exactly the reasons you stated. I figured even if some thought it looked a little hokey, it would still be well within the Irwin Allen scheme of things.
> Ron G.


Great work, Ron- but now I want to see the frame progression showing the backflip, and ending with the Seaview landing upside-down in the water.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll work on it and get back to you - but it may be a while!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice job Ron! 
Is it done in Photoshop?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I already want a Glow-in-the Dark version of this kit... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

ChrisW said:


> Nice job Ron!
> Is it done in Photoshop?


No, but I did take the liberty of applying some digital cleanup and general enhancements at the end.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Chris,
Here's a link to one of my pieces for which I shot developmental photos. I tend to be a little unorthodox, but I'm always thinking about the end result. I think I may have shown you a print of this one at WF a few years ago. I may also employ other techniques for a job depending on the time frame, but that's something I'm sure you're familiar with.

http://jimnolt.com/rongross.htm


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ron Gross said:


> You got it! Those decisions had to be made for exactly the reasons you stated. I figured even if some thought it looked a little hokey, it would still be well within the Irwin Allen scheme of things.
> Ron G.


Now THAT is a very good point! :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Antimatter said:


> John, where is your Seaview? I would have bet the farm you would have been done with it or the FS by now. Do you have any pics?


With 2,000 other kits in the que ahead of them?

I'll get there eventually!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I can understand the question John, since _you_ put up the site with the _Voyage_ movie stills.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

toyroy said:


> I can understand the question John, since _you_ put up the site with the _Voyage_ movie stills.


Ah! I did that up when I built this:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/seaview_pl1a.html

and referbished this:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/seaview_lm1.html


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I've always wondered: on those ballast "blows", are the crew pressed against the bulkheads, or holding grabirons, with their feet dangling in the air?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

John P said:


> Ah! I did that up when I built this:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/seaview_pl1a.html


Wow, excellent work.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

This gives me hope that eventually we will see a model of the Seaview class Navy sub from a couple of first season episodes.

David.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Ah! I did that up when I built this:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/seaview_pl1a.html





Ron Gross said:


> Wow, excellent work.


Yep. Still the best Seaview dio I've seen.

I'm really pleased to see Mobius releasing Seaview in this scale for those of us who are "display space challenged". :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yep. Still the best Seaview dio I've seen.


I surely wish I would have had access to these excellent dio images when I did the artwork. As it was, I used a screen grab very similar to the third image on the page 3 link, and, of course, photos of the Moebius model itself. Again, fantastic job!
Ron.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's one of the great Seaview kit builds--I can't wait to see what people do with the 1/350 kit--all sorts of possibilities there! I already bought a Russian sub kit I want to modify into something like the Vulcan sub from the series to give the Seaview an adversary. And I'd also bet 1/6 scale figures would be about right for a nice diorama too--either as effects technicians rigging the miniature or monsters--Sideshow Creature from the Black Lagoon for a 'Menfish' dio? Easy to do 'Leviathan' too...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

JeffG said:


> Will you STOP IT ALREADY? I mean honestly. if you keep coming out with this cool stuff, how can we have money left over for bills, food or clothes? :thumbsup:


Hey, you can always live in your car, eat out of dumpsters and go around naked. But you've GOT to have models to build!


toyroy said:


> I've always wondered: on those ballast "blows", are the crew pressed against the bulkheads, or holding grabirons, with their feet dangling in the air?


That's something I'm sure a lot of us landlubbers wonder about. Do the crew get enough advance warning to stow or tie down anything loose, and to brace themselves against the bulkheads? I'd hate to be the cook working in the galley when the sub does one of those emergency blows!


Krel said:


> This gives me hope that eventually we will see a model of the Seaview class Navy sub from a couple of first season episodes.


Did the _Seaview_ have a twin? I was always under the impression that the _Seaview_ was a unique, one-of-a-kind vessel, therefore there was no "_Seaview_ class" per se. But then, I didn't watch the show religiously.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> That's something I'm sure a lot of us landlubbers wonder about. Do the crew get enough advance warning to stow or tie down anything loose, and to brace themselves against the bulkheads? I'd hate to be the cook working in the galley when the sub does one of those emergency blows!



What about that shark tank?


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

toyroy said:


> I've always wondered: on those ballast "blows", are the crew pressed against the bulkheads, or holding grabirons, with their feet dangling in the air?


An 'Emergency Blow' in reality causing an angle in the boat like standing on a steep hill.
It is about the most exciting thing that happens on a sub. 

What you do find out is if you have everything properly stowed.  At one point we had
a glass jar of Lipton Ice Tea fall in the bilge and break on one good blow. The other 
Machinist Mate declared it: 'A drink even Dandy Don wouldn't enjoy'.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Richard Baker said:


> What about that shark tank?


I was gonna mention that. 'Cause right after the blow, Nelson takes his guests on a tour, and there's Peter Lori blissfully walking a shark in the pool like he's been doing it for hours. :lol:

Also, whose bright idea was it to require you to walk a thin bridge over a shark tank to get aft of the observation lounge!? :freak:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

When Nelson takes his guests on a tour it gives him an option...


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

John P said:


> I was gonna mention that. 'Cause right after the blow, Nelson takes his guests on a tour, and there's Peter Lori blissfully walking a shark in the pool like he's been doing it for hours. :lol:
> 
> Also, whose bright idea was it to require you to walk a thin bridge over a shark tank to get aft of the observation lounge!? :freak:



I read somewhere peter didnt like doing the movie much, the water was cold I bet.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

John P said:


> Ah! I did that up when I built this:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/seaview_pl1a.html


Amazing diorama, I can almost see the water running off the hull! 

While I'm chiming in, my compliments to Franks, Dave and Ron for the work you are putting in to produce such wonderful new kits.

Kudos all round Gentlemen...:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks very much. But Frank and Dave are the guys who run the show. I just help with some of the artwork along with Chris, and now the great Basil Gogos. What a thrill to be in that company! If we were ever all together at a show, I wouldn't consider myself worthy enough to sit at the same table with that guy.

I find this discussion about "emergency blows" fascinating. When I did the artwork, I thought I was rendering something strictly out of Irwin Allen fantasy land. Now that I know it's a real event, I hope that the depiction does indeed do it justice.
Ron.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Ron,
You're very welcome. I neglected to add Chris (and Basil Gorgos) into the mix there, shame on me, but don't you go selling yourself short. I made a point of hunting down other examples of your art to view since the PL J2 hit my shop shelves wayyyyyy back when.

Your Seaview rendition is a tribute to the original design work and your affection for the source material shines through. I can't wait to add it to my stock and my personal collection. 

Word to the wise, never own a pub if you are a drinker or a hobby shop if you are a modeller!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Since this model is 1/350 scale, I imagine that John will add the PL 1/350 refit nacelles, and then it will really be a flying sub.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Those nacelles are longer than the sub! It's only 400 feet long, the nacelles are over 500!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC a US Naval sub did an emergency blow for a senator on tour as a treat.
He loved it.

.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

My experience with blowing main ballast tanks on submarines was that it is like slow motion for the most part. Being inside, you don't have a clue about what kind of splash you're making outside. 

The angle of the sub is a steep pitch only. You don't want any significant roll in order to keep the air in the ballast tanks (There are openings on the bottom of the hull on the fore and aft ballast tanks that, IIRC, never close up--the air being regulated by valves on the top of the hull and the air being kept in the tanks like an upside down glass would do if submerged in water.)

The pitch is pretty severe (can't remember the degrees) but not too much or, again, you'd lose air from the ballast tanks. I can recall being in my rack one time during "angles and dangles" (a set of maneuvers usually ending with the emergency blow of main ballast tanks) and having the blood rush to my head and my scalp being pressed into the edge of my locker door.

The weirdest sensation is as the sub falls slowly back down into the water (the front counter-balanced by the part still in the water). You get a weird slow-motion falling and going forward sensation and, if standing, feels like you have just jumped and landed really slowly on your feet.

Oh, and it never seems to fail that something is not battened down well in the galley and lets loose with a huge crash during the steep angles.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just Google "Emergency Blow" under images, and you'll see some pretty impressive pictures!

http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ship/ssn-713-p02.jpg
http://www.cnrc.navy.mil/nucfield/media/ship gifs/ssnblow.gif

You should probably make sure "safe search" is on.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Didn't the USN get in trouble during the filming of a motion picture where they had a LA Class attack boat do an emergency blow, snag the net of a Japanese fishing boat and drag it under? I vaguely remember the incident. Was it "Red October"?


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

oshkosh619 said:


> Didn't the USN get in trouble during the filming of a motion picture where they had a LA Class attack boat do an emergency blow, snag the net of a Japanese fishing boat and drag it under? I vaguely remember the incident. Was it "Red October"?


The USS Greenville did an emergency blow, struck a Japanese fishing vessel, Ehime Maru in 2001 killing 9 people. There was no movie involved. They had civilans onboard and they were demonstrating the blow. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ehime_Maru_and_USS_Greeneville_collision


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

scotpens said:


> Did the _Seaview_ have a twin? I was always under the impression that the _Seaview_ was a unique, one-of-a-kind vessel, therefore there was no "_Seaview_ class" per se. But then, I didn't watch the show religiously.


There were two first season episodes, "Mutiny", and "The Enemies" where there were two Navy subs, The Neptune, and The Angler. These subs were were a modification of one of the small Seaview models where they covered the nose, and modified the sail to make a sub built on the Seaview frame. Small photos here: http://www.vttbots.com/mutiny_1.html and here http://www.vttbots.com/episode_guide_year_1s.html

If you think about it, a Navy version makes sense. The Seaview would be a prohibitively expensive vessel to design, and build, with private funding. A modification for the U.S. Government would help offset most of the costs, and give the U. S. Navy a superior deep diving boomer, and research sub.

David.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I really look forward to this kit....WOW, you guys are just awsome.
:thumbsup:


----------



## J2A (May 24, 2004)

You guys remember the differences in the release colors? The original one I bought in 1967 the hull was gray as in the show. When I bought the re-release in the mid 1970's, the hull was black.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Something I would find really gratifying would be if one of you guys were to build the new kit to emulate the box art. I know that the scene is hypothetical, but it might still make for an interesting build. I still can't get over those images of John P.'s diorama work for the equivalent 8-window Seaview scene.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Because of the much smaller size, it should be fairly easy to modify the new "little" _Seaview_ to the 8-window movie version. Someone will do it, I'm sure.


J2A said:


> You guys remember the differences in the release colors? The original one I bought in 1967 the hull was gray as in the show. When I bought the re-release in the mid 1970's, the hull was black.


Funny, all the original Aurora _Seaview_s I bought and built back in the '60s were molded in black plastic, and I must have had at least 4 or 5 of them. The first gray ones I remember were the 1975 reissues with the horrible, out-of-scale panel lines and the larger base (taken from the Sealab III kit).

God, I hope this doesn't become another "what color is the Seaview?" thread. :tongue:


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Antimatter said:


> The USS Greenville did an emergency blow, struck a Japanese fishing vessel, Ehime Maru in 2001 killing 9 people. There was no movie involved. They had civilans onboard and they were demonstrating the blow.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ehime_Maru_and_USS_Greeneville_collision


Thanks for the clarification Antimatter! I do remember the incident, couldn't remember the circumstances; the scene of USS Dallas from Red October broaching popped into my head making me connect the two (incorrectly)


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

scotpens said:


> Because of the much smaller size, it should be fairly easy to modify the new "little" _Seaview_ to the 8-window movie version. Someone will do it, I'm sure.Funny, all the original Aurora _Seaview_s I bought and built back in the '60s were molded in black plastic, and I must have had at least 4 or 5 of them. The first gray ones I remember were the 1975 reissues with the horrible, out-of-scale panel lines and the larger base (taken from the Sealab III kit).
> 
> God, I hope this doesn't become another "what color is the Seaview?" thread. :tongue:


My first edition Seaview was black plastic also- could be differnt factories producing the kits.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> My first edition Seaview was black plastic also- could be differnt factories producing the kits.


As was mine.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

BTW...
The new Moebius Seaview is 1/350 scale based on the same 400+ ft length as the big kit so the resulting model is right at 14 inches long ( a few fractions less than 14 actually).
This is not quite te same size as the old Aurora / Polar Lights Seaview - similar in size but not the same...
Dave


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

finally


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gives me a reason to build the 1/350 Ohio Class sub I've had forever, and sit 'em next to each other.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

1/350 is a good size for me. I will get the BIG kit later, but I don't have display space for it.
I am wondering who will be offering a tiny Flying Sub & Bay, and a Photoetch control room interior for this little jewel?


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Scale of Aurora original?*

OK, if we assume 400+ feet as the size of the real-life Seaview, what would be the scale of the original Aurora (and Polar Lights copy) Seaview, which measures precisely 13" long. Can some math capable person do the calculation.

Also, while we are at it, what is the precise length and scale of the Big Moebius Seaview?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Using your assumption of 400 feet and 13 inches ...

Let's work with inches since I know people will freak out at decimals inside of a fraction, so changing 400 feet to inches (multiply by 12) yields 4800 inches.

So, the scale's going to be 13/4800. Let's divide the top and bottom by 13* to give us the usual 1/### numbering and we get:

1/369.2 - but given the rough assumptions we're somewhere in the 1/350 to 1/400 scale range. Off the top of my head I don't know either of the real dimensions, so I can't give anything closer.

* Remember: 13/13 = 1 so we haven't changed the numbers at all.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

http://moebiusmodels.com/seaviewSmall.php


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Let's try 406ft x 12=4872in Divide by 350=13.92 inches...(1/350 Seaview - 13 29/32 inches)

Dave


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I was just thinking that this kit not only will be more affordable and easier to display, but it will be an excellent model for young beginners and hopefully get them hooked on model kit building and away from those "pre-assembled and painted" things.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Amen to that. Kids today don't know what they're missing. Especially in terms of that feeling of accomplishment when the project is finished with their own personal signature on it.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

My youngest nephew had started building models- mostly WW2 stuff with his father. He really enjoyed the feeling of finishing a piece and showing it to everyone when they visited.
Kid today are just too immediate gratification focused- they don't even want to wait for a video game to load.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Seaview said:


> I was just thinking that this kit...will be an excellent model for young beginners and hopefully get them hooked on model kit building...


Yeah, but they won't be interested in this subject. Maybe a "Terminator" kit, or something else contemporary.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Well my 10-year-old daughter likes VTTBOTS, though she does note that the monsters look "kinda cheesy." She's also been interested in watching me build the big Seaview. So who knows? She has built several kits, including the Aurora white stallion and a couple of dinos. It's not an everyday thing, but occasionally she gets the bug. 

I would think Iron Man might be kid-friendly if the paint job could be kept simple.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Your daughter sounds very intelligent! Let's keep our fingers crossed she "gets the bug".
One of my fondest memories of my niece was when she was 10 years old, and we built "The General Lee" from Dukes Of Hazzard and a dinosaur kit together. :wave:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

This will be perfect to go with my Nautilus model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Just to let you know, as of this morning we have just 2 of the FX pieces left.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Please define "FX pieces"?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Seaview said:


> Please define "FX pieces"?


The FX Frankies that was the "something old" part of this thread. We started with 50 at the beginning, down to 2 left.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

OH, YEAH! The turquoise frankensteins! Sorry, I'm 50 now, and I can't remember as long ago as yesterday, let alone last week.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Seaview said:


> OH, YEAH! The turqiose frankensteins! Sorry, I'm 50 now, and I can't remember as long ago as yesterday, let alone last week.


I know what you mean, I even had to go back and check!


----------

